# J30 chassis?



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

I didn't know the name of our chassis was also the name of an Infinity. Strange. So what does my 1993 Max SE 5sp share with a infinti J30?
Jae


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nothing, J30 is the model code of your Maxima. The Infiniti J30's is JY32.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

thanks mike, i couldn't tell that he was joking, until you walked right into it. hehe


----------

